# Nissan Micra Headed to America?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 












> Is the Nissan Micra headed to American shores? That’s certainly one conclusion that can be drawn from recent comments made by Ken Davis, president of the Eaton Superchargers vehicle group.
> 
> In a recent interview with Automotive News, Davis let slip that Nissan will launch one or more supercharged models in the U.S. The comments came when prodded to see if Eaton had any supply deals worked out in North America. To which he replied, “Nissan will bring their supercharged vehicles here.”
> 
> ...


Read the whole story at AutoGuide.com


----------

